# Tiles for Baking Stones??



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

Hi,

I heard that unglazed quarry tiles can be used to substitute for pizza baking stones.
Are unglazed quarry tiles granite tiles?
Can ceramic tiles be used instead? (though ceramic is more of a heat insulator)

Thx


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I know this is not the answer you're looking for, but I recommend a good rectangular minimum 1/2" thick pizza stone, because stuff tends to fall onto the oven shelf and oven bottom between the tiles.

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My mom had unglazed quarry tiles for bread-baking. She kept them for years and loved them. I'm sure they were larger than 4"X4", but I can't say what size they really were.

I have a commercial pizza/bread stone (got it from Pampered Chef). It works very well, too.


----------



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

Thx.
But it's extremely hard, or almost impossible to find pizza baking stones in my country. 
If i were to use tiles, will other material other than quarry do?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Quarry tiles are made of clay and are typically 6" x 6" and 1/2 inch thick although you can get thinner ones but they are no good for this purpose.

I have been using the same quarry tiles for over 15 years and never had any problems with them. I would not recommend using natural stone because the flaws in the stone would almost certainly cause it to break. Quarry tiles are uniformaly dense with no natural faults.

Of course you can spend lots more $$$ and buy a pizza stone if you really want to. 

Jock


----------

